# Analogverstärker



## Van_Eck (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hab grad ein kleines Problem, bei dem ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Momentan bastel ich gerade ein bisschen an einer Regelung herum. Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: Der Regler gibt mir ein analoges Signal von 0-1V raus (könnte auch 0-10V, 0-20mA oder 4-20mA). Dieses Signal müsste ich durch eine Schaltung auf 0-12V verstärken, damit ich einen kleinen Ventilator (600 mA) ansteuern kann. Den Lüfter direkt an den Regler-Ausgang anzuschließen klappt ja leider nicht, weil der nur einen Strom von max. 20 mA abkann. 
Jetzt hab ich leider keine Ahnung welche Schaltung ich verwenden soll und wie ich diese zu dimensionieren hab. Eventuell eine Transistorschaltung oder einen OP?????? Könntet ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen und mir ein paar Tipps (Schaltungsart, Dimensionierung, Bauteilarten) geben???
Wäre sehr hilfreich. Freue mich auf eure Antworten.
Vielen Dank
Gruß Robby


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Januar 2009)

kannst Du was mit der Schaltung im Anhang anfangen?

zur Versorgung: es müssen mehr als 12V sein - vermutlich erreicht die Ausgangsspannung bei einer Versorgung von 15V die geforderten 12V.

Der OP muss einer sein, der an den Eingängen bis 0V kann oder du benötigst für die OP-Versorgung noch eine kleine negative Hilfsspannung.

Transistor: vor 15 Jahren hätte ich bestimmt da was passendes auswendig gewusst - nun zähle ich darauf, dass da ein Forumskollege was passendes empfehlen kann (dafür hab ich mir die Mühe mit der Schaltungsskizze gemacht ).


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank, kann mit der Schaltung schon was anfangen. 
MFG


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank, kann mit der Schaltung schon was anfangen. Könntest mir vielleicht noch nen Tipp geben, welchen OP/Transistor ich genau verwenden soll??? 
Vielen Dank
MFG Robby


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Januar 2009)

wie gesagt, 





Perfektionist schrieb:


> vor 15 Jahren hätte ich bestimmt da was passendes auswendig gewusst


aber nach 15 Jahren Programmierertätigkeit tu ich mir leider inzwischen schwer damit, gängige Bauteile aus dem Stehgreif zu benennen. Für den OP fällt z.B. der 741 aus, der kann definitiv nur mit negativer Hilfsspannung betrieben werden. Beim 324 ist das genauso, wenn ich recht erinnere (?). mehr hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Für den Transistor tut es ein BDxxx mit Kühlkörper - aber auch da fällt mir grad keinerlei Nummer mehr ein ...


----------



## Friese_250 (21 Januar 2009)

*Opa kann das*

wir habe unseren Opa eingeschaltet und zwar den OPA544*ROFL*

anbei die PDF dazu
Auf der Seite 8 ist ein Schaltungsvorschlag

Ansteuerung 0V bis 10V oder wie bei uns -10V bis +10V aber dann mit -24V und +24V Versorgung.


Nachtrag: Ok mit 16,15 €  ist der nicht sehr Günstig (reichelt) aber schnell und einfach zu handhaben


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Hört sich net schlecht an des ganze! Vielen dank schon mal. Hab da nur ein kleines Problem mit der Versorgungsspannung. Hätte nur 24V und Masse zur Verfügung und keine +/-24V. Und des klappt dann glaub ich net, oder??? Kenn mich in der Materie leider net so gut aus.
Trotzden vielen Dank


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

Hast du zwei 24V-Quellen zur Verfügung? Dann könntest du dir +/- 24V selber erzeugen.


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Leider nicht!!! Hab nur eine Quelle zur Verfügung. Deswegen fallen die OP´s glaub ich aus, weil die alle +/- Versorgungsspannung brauchen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich des ganze mit Transistoren verstärken kann??? Da hätt ich das Problem nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

Kann deine Quelle nur bis 24V oder kann die auch höher?


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Leider nur 24V!!! Deswegen wär ne Transistorschaltung glaub ich am besten. Hab bloß keine Ahnung wie ich des genau anstellen soll. Welche Schaltung??? Bauteile??? Dimensionierung??? Bin auf dem Gebiet net so fit! LEIDER.
Gruß


----------



## Mr.Spok (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

was fertiges vielleicht?

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=3132122

mfG Jan


----------



## Van_Eck (21 Januar 2009)

Des is leider a bissl zu teuer für mich! Bin armer Student ;-)


----------



## Friese_250 (21 Januar 2009)

Van_Eck schrieb:


> Des is leider a bissl zu teuer für mich! Bin armer Student ;-)


 
das hättest Du aber zuerst schreiben müssen 

(war ich auch mal)

hier ist evtl. ein wenig hilfe:

http://www.loetstelle.net/grundlagen/transistor/transistor3.php

da werden Transistor Grundschaltungen erklärt.


Edit sagt:

die hier 2.4 Darlington Schaltung wäre das richtige

gruß von der Küste


----------



## kermit (21 Januar 2009)

OPAMP: z.B. der CA3140 von intersil ist single-supply-fähig


> Features:
> ...
> Wide Common Mode Input Voltage Range (VlCR) - Can be Swung 0.5V Below Negative Supply Voltage Rail​
> ...


(gefunden bei Conrad)

EDIT: und beim Transistor wird es jetzt doof ...
wenn ich deinem Luftquirl mal unterstelle, dass der nicht nur bei 12V sondern auch bei 1V im Stande ist, 600mA zu ziehen, so bedeutet das etwa bis zu 15W Verlustleistung. Da würde ich mal drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht effektiver ist, den Lüfter mittels Pulsweitenmodulation zu steuern.


----------

